# help with an internship in germany. please



## osa (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello everybody,

Iam trying to apply for an internship at volkswagen at germany, but the problem is the application with german and i cant speak german at all, i have 2 questions:
1) i need help from anyone knows german in translation.
2) is german language is required to take this internship? But nobody told me in this application that it is required, but the application language confused me.

And one more thing, is there any chances to take an internship in german anutomotive co. (BMW, Mercedes, ...etc) as iam a studyiong automotive engineering on my second year? Is anybody know anything about theses caompanies?
Can any body help me please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello osa,

I have just registered for the expatforum. Do you still need help?


----------



## nitinsg (Jun 1, 2013)

Frollein said:


> Hello osa,
> 
> I have just registered for the expatforum. Do you still need help?


Hi,
as per your reply i could learn that u r from germany,
i needed some help regarding the job seeker visa for germany.
I hope u ll have some info with you.


Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)

I am very sorry, but I can't help you with that.


----------



## nitinsg (Jun 1, 2013)

Frollein said:


> I am very sorry, but I can't help you with that.


I think you can help me with the stay at germany for an indian,
I mean hows the job market for IT ppl, something which can help
me for my job.

Thanks in advance.
Nitin


----------

